# mass air sensor



## spice06 (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone pulled out the screen in the mass air sensor ? I read on the forum that it was not a good idea other than something getting past the filter and damangeing the wires in the sensor but driveabilty issues . I was cleaning the k&n last night along with the intake pipe and while the filter was drying I went on the ssr forums and found that some had good results with removing it on the LS2 , so I went for it . So far so good . The throttle responce seems crisper and when running through the gears the car feels stronger . No codes came up so far and I have driven 150 miles and I checked the gas mileage and it went from 19.1 to 21.9 on the highway . 
Has anyone else tried this and if so what results did they have .


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I guess you really dont have to worry about stuff getting in there since the aif filter does its job.


----------

